# Reasons not to use carbon



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Are there any reasons not to use carbon? And what about ammo-chips?


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Carbon is an organic and all organics contain phosphates. During the manufacturing process, the carbon is often washed using phosphoric, hydrochlorid, or sulfuric acid, to remove inorganic and organic residues.

Acid washing and the removal of organic material will lessen the ash content as well as leachable phosphate. Washing carbon with phosphoric acid does not introduce phosphates.

Soaking the carbon prior to use in the aquarium will cause the phosphates and ash residues to leach out safely, therefore the phosphates will not be introduced to the aquatic system unknowingly.

Thus, as long as you raise off the carbon you can lesson the possible introduction of phosphates into your tank. Other than that, I can not think of any reason not to use carbon, even though it is not mandatory to use carbon.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The only time I have ever used carbon is for removing chemicals from water. After the tank is established I toss and not use it again. Reason: Opinions are that carbon can promote Heximita.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> The only time I have ever used carbon is for removing chemicals from water. After the tank is established I toss and not use it again. Reason: *Opinions are that carbon can promote Heximita.*


whats that frank??

i have carbon filters in both my tanks, keeps teh water clear..


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> C0Rey Posted Today, 09:43 AM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 25 2006, 06:41 PM)
> 
> The only time I have ever used carbon is for removing chemicals from water. After the tank is established I toss and not use it again. Reason: Opinions are that carbon can promote Heximita.
> ...


Of course it keeps it "clear". I said opinions are that carbon (activated) promotes Heximita. Heximita is hole in the head disease. Carbon use suggests that it removes nutrients that help prevent that disease. Has nothing to do with water clarity.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > C0Rey Posted Today, 09:43 AM
> > QUOTE(hastatus @ Sep 25 2006, 06:41 PM)
> >
> > The only time I have ever used carbon is for removing chemicals from water. After the tank is established I toss and not use it again. Reason: Opinions are that carbon can promote Heximita.
> ...


the quiestion and my statement should be viewed seperately. i merely wanted to know how severe Heximita was so i could make consideration wether or not to keep the carbon filters, i may now remove it seing as whole in the head doesnt sound too good.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Also found that it removes the tint of water if black water exract is used


----------



## soon2breed (Aug 30, 2006)

i also find it removes tint from the water


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> Are there any reasons not to use carbon?


We can go back to the 2 original questions. I don't use ammo chips (personal choice) but I have used carbon and those are my answers to that question.

As for yours:


> the quiestion and my statement should be viewed seperately. i merely wanted to know how severe Heximita was so i could make consideration wether or not to keep the carbon filters, i may now remove it seing as whole in the head doesnt sound too good.


If you have hole-in-the-head disease in your aquarium (pinhead size holes) on your piranhas, discontinue activated carbon use and treat. I have successfully run aquariums for years w/o carbon. That's my method.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

I have an xp2 with carbon in it. By what you have said, I am removing it right now!!


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Leasure1 said:


> Also found that it removes the tint of water if black water exract is used


Carbon will also remove the "yellow" tint of water if a lot of live plants are used.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > Are there any reasons not to use carbon?
> 
> 
> We can go back to the 2 original questions. I don't use ammo chips (personal choice) but I have used carbon and those are my answers to that question.
> ...


no holes so fare, but just to be on the safe side... thnx frank!


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't forget the water changes 2 to 3x's at 10-15%. That's more important than just carbon use.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

_*Topic Moved to Water Chemistry Forum*_


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Yes, activated carbon (charcoal) is good only for the removal of toxins and unwanted medicines from water. There is no other benefits.
But of coarse if not replaced, carbon loses its activity within 3-4 weeks. After that it works only as a mechanical filter media (a bad one).

Harry


----------



## kigrind (Sep 28, 2006)

What about light carbon use in a prefilter for the sump?


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

im got going to use it in my new filter,thanks for all the advice guys


----------



## Uncle Rico (Sep 4, 2005)

One fact is that carbon removes trace minerals from the water. Also, if you are trying to stain your water with tanins from driftwood or peat, the carbon will remove these tanins and keep your water clear.


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

all so true.


----------

